Ask HN: What's the latest hot-topic about Speech Recognition? - TrollHammarenF
======
RNeff
There is a lot of success in translating speech into a foreign language speech
in near real time. The next step would be to convert heavily accented speech
(example: English) into normal pronunciation speech (example: English). This
is called "auto-correct for accents". This would make webcast conferences
(example: Google IO) more comprehensible.

~~~
TrollHammarenF
Thanks for the comment. But what i'm trying to do is to figure out a topic for
my master's thesis (about automatic speech recognition). i've been searching
for the latest researches about automatic speech recognition (ASR). Lots of
work have been using Attention and end-to-end models. But I can't figure out a
topic to explore on my master's thesis.

